# ALR Industries Pulls Product Line Out of Bodybuilding.com



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

ALR Industries Pulls Product Line Out of Bodybuilding.com by Anthony Roberts The following message has been posted on ALRIndustries.com, the website of the nutritional company owned by A. L. Rea (Scott Jensen), the author of Chemical Muscle Enhancement and Building the Perfect Beast: Please note that effective immediately ALR Industries is no longer doing business [...]

*Read More...*


----------

